# Does this sound like a genuine keeper to you?



## dober-girl (May 16, 2009)

in surrey they r ok but still like the colour of money lol
ive had them for 3 1/2 years now but i have only been bit once (ow!)
also any news on your dwa




*i have a cabinet full of aftervenom but even with the antivenom it was like some massive hangover but without vomiting lol, but being bitten was totally my fault*



these are the 3 dwa's
western diamond back rattlesnake x1
white lipped pitviper x2

once got bit by my pitviper when i touched its head when openin tank,
my god that hurt thank the lord for antivenom lol
dwa wernt to pleased they said i should put her down i told them to jog on not best friends with dwa at moment lol also if you ring your council sayin you need the dwa within a month they will ask you why "good excuse" but the price for the dwa inspection will be £100 more expensive unless your council are extremely nice not like the miserabel sods down here lol


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

do you really need us to say:whistling2:
go on name and shame them:lol2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

crickey another one???

i had someone pm me yesterday telling me off for keeping viperboas without a DWA:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## dober-girl (May 16, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> do you really need us to say:whistling2:
> go on name and shame them:lol2:


LOL, nah it seems really weird, who are DWA? Are they some kind of licencing body. :lol2:

Am I allowed to say who? How about I just drop hints.

Lizard section, thermostat problems.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Just say there name, what they said is complete rubbish. DWA stands for dangerous wild animal, and it is the act that governs the keeping of dangerous animals in the UK.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: reptile_maniac ??


----------



## dober-girl (May 16, 2009)

SiUK said:


> Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: reptile_maniac ??


 
:2thumb:


----------



## Komodo32 (Nov 26, 2009)

Haha! Sorry to jump on this thread...But ain't he the same guy who said he feed's some of his T's on tomatoes???  - GENIUS!!!!!!!


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> crickey another one???
> 
> i had someone pm me yesterday telling me off for keeping viperboas without a DWA:bash::bash::bash:


Your an dangerous wild animal Christian, Grrrrrrrr. 

But seriously another one? Wonder if its stacey.....



Komodo32 said:


> Haha! Sorry to jump on this thread...But ain't he the same guy who said he feed's some of his T's on tomatoes???  - GENIUS!!!!!!!


Bwahhh, just read that thread. A spider eating tomato would have been far cooler.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's a shame that some people are so full of BS really!

All that information is totally bogus and clearly some kiddie trying to be hard and well... failing


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

*as James May would put it*
*"what a cock"*


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

SiUK said:


> Reptile Forums UK - View Profile: reptile_maniac ??


wow thats some serious sherlock skills mate, how did you find that out...i thought it was gonna be the monitor lass from yesterday



abandonallhope said:


> Your an dangerous wild animal Christian, Grrrrrrrr.


am dangerous as they come...although i fight like a girl


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

dober-girl said:


> in surrey they r ok but still like the colour of money lol
> ive had them for 3 1/2 years now but i have only been bit once (ow!)
> also any news on your dwa
> 
> ...


 i smell bullcrap


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i though it was gona b mad 4 monitors aswell haha, this section does seem to attract some proper fruitloops!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

ATM they are reporting a post on here... I wonder which one it is......


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

SW-morelia said:


> ATM they are reporting a post on here... I wonder which one it is......


They've deleted all their visitor message too, including the sarcastic one I left and the one from SIUK linking to this post. :whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well if you must come out with stories trying to pretend you are something your not, then expect to get called out.

If your genuine you would come on here and argue your point as to why you are right and convince everyone. Or you could just pretend it never happened and disapear into the woodwork looking like an idiot, not mentioning any names *cough* Stacey *cough


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

LMAO, they've also deleted all their *fake* personal info too.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

paulrimmer69 said:


> i though it was gona b mad 4 monitors aswell haha, this section does seem to attract some proper fruitloops!


Must be the weather, their all over the Boards at the mo.
was quite a debate yesterday started my the monitor muppet over on the snake forum, likes to lick her reptiles apparently.:snake::hmm::roll2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

AZUK said:


> was quite a debate yesterday started my the monitor muppet over on the snake forum, likes to lick her reptiles apparently.:snake::hmm::roll2:


well it was funny until the forum police turned up


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Of course it's true. I got bitten by my inland taipan and bloody hell did it tickle!! Thank god for a glass of water and a digestive biscuit. :whistling2:


----------



## Hatman123 (Dec 9, 2009)

He posted that, yet if you look at his recent posts, he's asking for some snake caresheets?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

SiUK said:


> well if you must come out with stories trying to pretend you are something your not, then expect to get called out


I agree mate some people just dont understand how the world works we have all used artistic licence now and again but comeing out with complete BS like that when they clearly dont have a scoobys about what they are bsing about is beyond me. for anybody knows i could be BSing about my DWAL (which im not and will happily show anyone who cares to come and look at my room and snakes mine) but my point is at least i could get away with it upto the point that someone wants to come round etc my point is i have enough knowledge to get away with it to a degree.

Anyway got to go and get ready for training now, Alex just called me said i should be starting against Burnly saterday:whistling2:


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

snakekeeper said:


> Of course it's true. I got bitten by my inland taipan and bloody hell did it tickle!! Thank god for a glass of water and a digestive biscuit. :whistling2:


Hahahahahaha


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

dober-girl said:


> in surrey they r ok but still like the colour of money lol
> ive had them for 3 1/2 years now but i have only been bit once (ow!)
> also any news on your dwa
> 
> ...


 
That is rather strange...... on the occasions that I’ve been given antivenom, I have invariably thrown up soon after the AV enters my veins. :whistling2:

It is a very long time since I last had a serious hangover... but I know one thing for sure, it can’t compare to the effects of a serious bite, especially one that puts you in hospital requiring AV.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

PDR said:


> especially one that puts you in hospital requiring AV.


Ah but Paul, they have a cabinet full of AV, so i'm assuming they didn't go to the hospital, probably just to their bathroom, maybe thats where you went wrong :whistling2:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> I agree mate some people just dont understand how the world works we have all used artistic licence now and again but comeing out with complete BS like that when they clearly dont have a scoobys about what they are bsing about is beyond me. for anybody knows i could be BSing about my DWAL (which im not and will happily show anyone who cares to come and look at my room and snakes mine) but my point is at least i could get away with it upto the point that someone wants to come round etc my point is i have enough knowledge to get away with it to a degree.
> 
> Anyway got to go and get ready for training now, Alex just called me said i should be starting against Burnly saterday:whistling2:


I don't have a DWAL or DWAL snakes.... I do have non DWAL snakes, and you can tell the difference in posts...
You guys get very technical about it and make much more scientific posts when you get going.... And I believe that is part of keeping DWA....
Non DWAL people tend to sound like they are BS when they don't even realise it.....


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> Non DWAL people tend to sound like they are BS when they don't even realise it.....


My friends anaconda turned out to be a boa yesterday, we would never have known until the vet sexed it as a boa. Its awesome because we cant wait to have eggs from it.
We have a male aswell and hes got these 2 big awesome utters at the end of his calgon(thats were the poop comes out if you didnt no) and these 2 utters produce milk...thats why some snakes are called milk snakes.
We keep them both in a massive fish tank, its ok though as the koi carp dont seem to mind them at all


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I was having a chat to the head of the reptile department in a pet store not so long ago, it soon became apparent he was a numpty when he declared he had crossed a Boa with a Carpet python ! intrigued I asked if he still had some young left as I would love to see them............ nope all sold, presumably with the flying Pigs he had as well. Thing is he rang me today to announce he has since left said shop and is interested in any Snakes I can get him to stock his New shop in particular some nice Rattlers ! . needless to say he wont get any snakes from me but I fear if he does manage to get hold of some what the out come will be ! He assures me his PSL covers him for DWA but I was under the impression that that loophole was now closed ?


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

AZUK said:


> I was having a chat to the head of the reptile department in a pet store not so long ago, it soon became apparent he was a numpty when he declared he had crossed a Boa with a Carpet python ! intrigued I asked if he still had some young left as I would love to see them............ nope all sold, presumably with the flying Pigs he had as well. Thing is he rang me today to announce he has since left said shop and is interested in any Snakes I can get him to stock his New shop in particular some nice Rattlers ! . needless to say he wont get any snakes from me but I fear if he does manage to get hold of some what the out come will be ! He assures me his PSL covers him for DWA but I was under the impression that that loophole was now closed ?


Nip down to the supermarket, get a dozen eggs, then phone the clown back and tell him you have some rattler eggs he can have. From what you've said I suspect he'd believe you. You could even make a few quid.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

wildlifewarrior said:


> My friends anaconda turned out to be a boa yesterday, we would never have known until the vet sexed it as a boa. Its awesome because we cant wait to have eggs from it.
> We have a male aswell and hes got these 2 big awesome utters at the end of his calgon(thats were the poop comes out if you didnt no) and these 2 utters produce milk...thats why some snakes are called milk snakes.
> We keep them both in a massive fish tank, its ok though as the koi carp dont seem to mind them at all


I meant Non DWAL owners pretending they had DWA's.....
LMAO...


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Nip down to the supermarket, get a dozen eggs, then phone the clown back and tell him you have some rattler eggs he can have. From what you've said I suspect he'd believe you. You could even make a few quid.


would the Lion eggs printed on the side not give it away?



SW-morelia said:


> I meant Non DWAL owners pretending they had DWA's.....
> LMAO...


ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

wildlifewarrior said:


> would the Lion eggs printed on the side not give it away?


If the guy thinks he's crossed an anaconda with a carpet python, I don't think "These are hens' eggs" printed in marker pen would give it away.
But just in case, tippex.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

terciopelo_dave said:


> If the guy thinks he's crossed an anaconda with a carpet python, I don't think "These are hens' eggs" printed in marker pen would give it away.
> But just in case, tippex.


S' right... Lion Boaconda eggs are worth a mint....
If they hatch can you keep me one...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> I meant Non DWAL owners pretending they had DWA's.....
> LMAO...


I see it quite often, I joined this random new forum last year sometime and a guy posted a familiar picture of a cobra. He said it was his and he had been bitten once a few years ago and his mum wasnt very happy!!!

Well everyone on the forum was hanging on his every word until I came and p*ssed on his fireworks, turned out the picture he had chosen was a red eye luecistic (sp?) monocled cobra, a very rare snake and picture taken straight from a breeder in Americas website, Diamond reptile breeders if I remember correctly, he was a mod on the forum as well, he never stayed to explain himself :lol2:


----------

